# 12/10 Raw Discussion Thread: Has Ambrose finally gotten inside Rollins’ head?



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ditto to last week;

:ugh

:meh

Even flicking through the recording of Raw is a slog of late.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Things are so bad that they're putting _Heath Slater_ in the preview. And _the one_ hot angle they had on this shit show - Rollins vs. Ambrose, they ruined and already turned into generic bullshit.

Good luck to those who dare to venture here on Monday.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Man if you were in a coma for 5 years, woke up, and read that preview you’d swear it was satire; a spoof of Raw.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The absolute madman:ambrose4


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I see the match at TLC with Corbin vs Strowman ,Slater as the Ref


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

No prob with Slater being in the preview, he's my 2nd fav wens3 wens3 wens3 
Finally more attention again after this tag team shit with Rhyno, it is FINALLY over!!!!
KICK CORBINS ASS DUDE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin and Slater.

:lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I’d bet the house Slater will literally be the only entertaining part of the show. Everyone else on Raw is so boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Things are so bad that they're putting _Heath Slater_ in the preview. And _the one_ hot angle they had on this shit show - Rollins vs. Ambrose, they ruined and already turned into generic bullshit.
> 
> Good luck to those who dare to venture here on Monday.



Re: Slater; don't you care about his kids, though? No? Yeah, that makes two of us.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Slaters fun, and has made all the dumb crap he’s been given work. That’s better than Rollins, McIntyre and co. just going through the motions in boring feuds.

People put to much stock into how WWE books particular wrestlers when most of the people they get behind thesedays are indescribably dull.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

Been around god's country, and there's one thing I know. There's no better place for jackin' it than San Diego.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slater bores me to tears and has not made one single thing work for me. Well deserved jobber for life.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm dreading more Lucha House Party antics again seriously?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

My god this company used to be great. What happened?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what kind of ridiculous jacket Dean will wear this week  Need to see more of pimp Ambrose hahah :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm glad Slater gets a chance on his own again! 
Yeah, he's one of the best jobbers ever 'cause he's great at doing it. 
But WWE wasted his air time with Rhyno. He's the prime example of a heel comedy jobber, even though he is so much more.
His interactions with The Shield or Brock Lesnar just show it. 

Man I know it's useless to tell y'all how awesome he is, when some of you just don't like him. But I need to express my thoughts about this man. 
So yeah, after this "I got kids" bullshit and Rhyno, I hope they let him shine again. Shine at what he's so fucking good at. 
Being one of these jobber heels, but being the greatest at it. So great that he's the main event star of all jobbers but he can work his way up too.
His promos for the Open challenge Cena did a few years ago were just fucking hilarious and awesome.

One of his best promos to date:





and this:









Comedy gold right there. No, not gold, but platinum. 

Here he got balls of steel:




_"Let's talk about your kids. Come in here." _ COME ON!!! :lmao
And that's only possible with Slater!!!! 
It is just awesome and hilarious at the same time if it's HIM. No one else can do this job as believable and great as him. 




"_Seth Rollins. You coming by yourself? Are you crazy_?"
*Ambrose comes in*
"Three of us, two of you, that's fine, it don't matter, but we can wait until later."
That is just perfect. 
The ideal of a comedy heel.

Not saying he's "Main event material". 
I just hope WWE gives him more air time now 'cause someone has to play this role. 
Let him do what he can do best and give him more air time doing it. 'Cause if he's ONE thing: entertaing. And isn't that what's most important to WWE? Well it should be. 
So I'm looking forward to this and I'm glad to see his pic. 'Cause no matter what happens on monday, he gets more time. Don't know what to feel when they try to make him face with this storyline tho. It could succeed. The few times they made him a little facecy it worked and the crowd was with him. I'm in for it. I'm in here for every material. Every new stuff they throw at him and maybe, JUST MAYBE finally good merchandise. 
Don't regret that I wasted my time with this post. :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized Sarah is in the preview.


Now have her shoot on Brie to complete this moment.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’ll be happily skipping another craptistic crap fest


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:avon fuck this show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Slater is the most entertaining thing on the show. I think I can finally quit. I also love Slater...:[


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> Not merely content with being the *bane* of Seth Rollins’ existence in the lead-up to their Intercontinental Championship showdown at WWE TLC


They knew what they were doing.

inb4 Meltzer reports Vince watched The Dark Knight Rises a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In to eyeroll at Bane Ambrose.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Balor vs McIntyre should be a good long time feud...
Honestly I'd just postpone it for 'mania instead of wasting it in boring and heartless Raws


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072200699373633537


> One week after being subdued by Dean Ambrose and his personal SWAT team, Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins will address not only his WWE TLC opponent and former friend, but the current state of Monday Night Raw under “General Manager-Elect” Baron Corbin as well.


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

lol so basically they just decided that they're gonna respond to the ratings and fan reactions to Raw these past 2 weeks by sending Seth out to echo the fans with a "shoot" about how bad the show is, for some cheap pops/support and so Corbin can get more heel heat. :nak


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

obli6154 said:


> lol so basically they just decided that they're gonna respond to the ratings and fan reactions to Raw these past 2 weeks by sending Seth out to echo the fans with a "shoot" about how bad the show is, for some cheap pops/support and so Corbin can get more heel heat. :nak


Way better than anything WWE has been doing recently.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I cannot believe that Heath Slater being a ref. is the most exciting thing on RAW right now. Maybe the only exciting thing on RAW.

The Ambrose vs. Rollins feud has cooled off big time, the UC Lesnar is gone until the RR and everything else is garbage. I maybe can get in to McIntyre vs. Balor if they hadn't already established that they are not very high on ever pushing Balor.

RAW feels like it's quality of a show has fallen dramatically compared to the stars that it used to have because of the way they use their talent.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope Drew wins bc of his new buddy Heath. I hope Heath is forced to be a corrupt ref for a while and this storyline can play out and be fun. Hope they don't have Slater turn good guy TOO soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath Slater being on TV in 2018.

:mj4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay this is fucking hilarious.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So this week is Dean's crew gonna run through the crowd with AK-47s while a bomb blows up Vince at gorilla and Dean tells the crowd he is here to free them from their stench and disease which is totally the fault of the corrupt Seth Rollins? :aries2



bradatar said:


> Okay this is fucking hilarious.


Fucking pathetic to the point of not being hilarious is what it is :sadbecky

That movie came out 6 fucking years ago Vince ya dingus

No one cares anymore


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Okay this is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gold chain tho :yeahyeah


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I just don't understand on why Heath Slater is relevant enough to be on one of Raw's must see thing on Monday Night despite not having a single important role in the last 2 years. Also Ambrose/Rollins is the only thing I will be looking forward to. The rest nah. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Current day Vince McMahon is so in-touch these days, isn't he?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean is gonna dress up as Killmonger tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even fucking care, I'm still excited for Dean & Seth's feud, even if most other people have given up on it. I still love those two to pieces and I'm hyped for their TLC match :mark: Finally Dean will wrestle again :lol

I can't wait to hear what Seth has to say about Raw, and what Dean will do this week and what crazy outfit he'll put on.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Will be taping this one like usual, tune in for 5 mins and regret wasting those 5 minutes when I could be doing something better.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RCSheppy said:


> Will be taping this one like usual, tune in for 5 mins and regret wasting those 5 minutes when I could be doing something better.


Agreed. Everything about the show is awful, but it’s a tough habit to break.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Okay this is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bane also wore his mask because "he hated the stench of people, too" :Hutz


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

That Ambrose? If so that's not the way to get him over as a heel.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Clearly, Vince watched The Dark Knight Rises recently and loved it.

Imagine watching a wrestling show that didn't have Becky Lynch or Daniel Bryan on it though, eww.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I'm tapping out on this lackluster crapfest. The germaphobe in me doesn't want to catch anything from this shitshow. :ambrose4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I look forward to Monday's because right after Monday night, my WWE week is over (outside of NXT, of course).


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

I hope someone slips Vincent the Lord of the Rings trilogy. I would love to see all of 205 live come out as hobbits looking for their "precious" (crusierweight belt) that has been stolen by Lars Sullivan which causes the 205 live group to form a fellowship of Seth Rollins (Aragorn), Dolph Ziggler (Legolas), and Rusev (Gimli)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I keep waiting for these previews to get better, but yet somehow they manage to make them worse then the previous week.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

We are also going to get the No Way Jose rematch tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Should be some good MNF tonight...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

K I'll give three hours just to watch this bull


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Revival still jobbing
Too many Authority Figures
Baron Corbin is the highlight
Dean Ambrose is Bane
Universal Title is still absent.

Yea I aint coming back to Raw anytime soon. Almost closing in on that 1 year without watching Raw milestone 

Still, so much better wrestling on TV aint that right Xavier. :xavier


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The best part of this week's RAW is when it finally ends and they air the E&C show with the IIconics :grin2:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cant wait to see jinder and Alicia win the mixed match challenge tonight


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Will the ratings for tonight get any better or any worse? :CENA

Find out tomorrow afternoon :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Impractical Jokers is so good. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Rollins will kick off RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Rollins will kick off RAW.


Oh good, Raw can be over at 8:30 for me tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:

:trips8


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

:crying:


Showstopper said:


> Impractical Jokers is so good. Anyone else watch it?


Love it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth in ring already? Oh boy WWE blowing their load early this is gonna be a long shitty show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Starting off RAW with the MAN!

Already off to a better start than the last 2 weeks.

Lets go!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god, WWE milking the burn it down portion.. Fucking awful remix...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They just skip the intro?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That guy with the sting mask in background :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's theme has BURN IT DOWN all through it now? Kinda weird :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What was with the five "Burn it downs"

Talk about overkill


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is hot for Seth tonight. Fuck yeah.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

What the fuck is this version? This is worse than the air raid siren they put over Ambroses theme last week.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

What s "it" ? Burnt it down?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If that's the new remix to his theme song I'm not a fan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck does Seth randomly care about what Corbins been up to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean's music hits!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Too many burn it downs in the theme song now, they need to tone it back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins (solo) opening the show in what feels like forever :trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Braun had elbow surgery, not shoulder surgery?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Oh god, WWE milking the burn it down portion.. Fucking awful remix...


Yeah that was awful, I don't think they'll use that every week (I hope). Were probably just trying to get a chant going there, didn't work though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin with some real heat. Damn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s General Manager elect Seth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL head idiot in charge :lmao

Seth telling the truth :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SETH WITH DA TRUTH BOMB


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans agree with Seth that 'Raw has sucked.'

:trips8


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Corbin needs to fuk off if he's gonna be in 9 segments again this week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth ain't wrong :shrug


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Substitute corbin for Vince McMahon and Rollins has a point


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Crowd is quiet as fuck during this segment. Zero fucks are being given by the crowd.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins reading the forums. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is great thus far. Loudest crowd in a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

This sounds like JDfromny206 monologue


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Has WWE been reading this forum?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

WWE writers taking the piss giving Seth scripts talking about the revival and how brutal the show is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a kinda odd thing, cos it sounds like they've scripted Seth to insult the Creative team's ideas :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao Seth shitting on the piss segments [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a semi-shoot! WTF IS GOING ON!?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

The Revival suck


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Do we know what is Rollins nickname here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth shitting on the piss segments. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SETH IS SHOOTING!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the biggest tearing apart of Vince McMahon in a live promo since Stone Cold and the Rock were around :mark:


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Troll job by Vince and the creative team. Rollins is a tool puppet.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins with the pipe bombs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seed planted


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock really hasn’t had a RAW match since 02?? Hahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2002??? :lmao I was in high school when Brock last had a match on Raw lol.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

is this a shoot on vince but using Corbin as a decoy..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling out the all time low ratings.

:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth wrecking the writers.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Telling the Truth


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> is this a shoot on vince but using Corbin as a decoy..


yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at blaming the ratings on Corbin.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Seth gets a green rep from me for this promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, somebody said this crowd is dead? Sounds pretty lively to me :shrug


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Which member is Rollins on here tho?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron Corbin sounds like Vince right now :bosque


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Corbin finally able to get a reaction out of tonight's crowd. Although it's go away heat.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Vince laughing his ass off in the back right now


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

I could see Vince responding the way corbin has


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> 2002??? :lmao I was in high school when Brock last had a match on Raw lol.


I was 8.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Baron Corbin in charge for a long time.

From his lips to Gods ears (or Vince's ears).


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Baron Vince showin dem GRAPEFRUITS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Rollins is the fans voice (or HHH?) and Cornin speaking on the behalf of Vince?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at them addresing the ratings and the quality of the show


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn 2002? Didn't realize that. Rollins speaking some truth here


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins said everything the fans have been thinking for years.
Never thought I'd see that on RAW lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

FICKLE!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol at them pretending the show being shit has been the gm's fault.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin and Dean gonna form their biker gang 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, what? Seth vs Corbin in a TLC match when Seth & Dean DON'T get a TLC match? Are you fuckin' serious lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FICKLE COWARD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When Rollins started talking about Lesnar, I thought for a moment that Vince hit the panic button and flew Lesnar to RAW for a match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Trolololololol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

We are so not getting a TLC match tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wair are they really having Rollins "shoot" on their shit shows to get some buzz? :lmao

Shoots are so overplayed these days ever since Punk's Pipebomb.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Slater to help Corbin win the title tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Solid opening


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So why bring out all the shit if they're not doing the match now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Very lively crowd. I will be interested to see if they can hold the crowd's interest the rest of the night, though. I somehow doubt it. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Opening segment was an absolute crowd killer.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Gable and Roode vs AOP for the thousandth time :eyeroll


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR BLISS MODERATIONS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd was great. But will no doubt start to die the very next segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait so Raw gets random TLC matches on Raw but SD can't even give their only world championship match one for the PPV? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/qm4toQi.png" border="0" alt="" title="Aries" class="inlineimg" />

That record low number last week might really have got them desperate to get people watching.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What are the odds of them taking the IC title from Seth right before his match with Dean? :hmm:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm gonna get buried for saying this. Babyface Seth Rollins (Just the character) does nothing for me. I miss yellow hair streak heel Seth Rollins. I hope he turns heel along the way with Dean (I was skeptical but I'm loving Heel Dean Ambrose). Then Roman returns and we get a Triple Threat for the Universal Title at Wrestlemania with Heels Rollins and Ambrose vs returning from defeating cancer Reigns.

Reigns wins back the Universal Title. And U have prob the greatest Wrestlemania moment of all time.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great opening...but now a clear sign of RAWs chronic issues.

Gable & Roode vs AOP for the 10000000000x time.

Who books this stuff....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The seeds were planted for a possible Brock feud, too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is funny the writers and Vince know what a shit show they put on every week and actually had Seth come out there and shit their segments and decisions, if they know how bad it is why don't they make an effort to change it?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, finally a fresh/good opening segment, no surprise when it revolves around your most over babyface


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> We are so not getting a TLC match tonight.


Right? If there is something even remotely close to an actual match that goes beyond 30 seconds I'll be stunned.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Jdfromny206 said the Seth Dean fued doesn't need the IC title. I guess Corbin or whomever will take it tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please give the title to Corbin to watch these place explode.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072295971101532162


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> What are the odds of them taking the IC title from Seth right before his match with Dean? :hmm:




It’s absolutely what they’re doing. Slater story arc enhances as the ref until he inevitably gets a match against bully Corbin and takes it. Gold will be back on Heaths waist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth, new locker room leader. roud


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Really hope this RAW is as good as last weeks.

Missed 20 minutes so far, but I look forward to the rest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake in that outfit.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It is funny the writers and Vince know what a shit show they put on every week and actually had Seth come out there and shit their segments and decisions, if they know how bad it is why don't they make an effort to change it?


 They know these worked shoots get people interested and talking but that shit is losing impact, they do it so often and it's so forced. I only really liked Punk and Cena's bit those two are just so good they can make it feel natural and real.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if this is how they are gonna start Seth's push to that alleged Lesnar match at Mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if this is how they are gonna start Seth's push to that alleged Lesnar match at Mania


Possible. They definitely seemed to plant a seed or two.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

All I can think of now when AOP is on screen is that AOPP chant :mj4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gables name STILL not on the Titantron.. $10 says they lost the Photoshop filter they used to make Roodes name...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't let this rematch distract you from the fact that we're going to get a TLC match on Raw for the first time in nearly 6 years :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock not having wrestled a match on Raw since 2002. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072299962434772992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072300220883615744


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Renee’s mic is turned up a bit tonight they’re letting her get some more words in. Not as awful as she usually is so far..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That opening segment was only 15 mins, too. Could've been 20-25 with these writers. So, I approve of that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072299962434772992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072300220883615744


 Haven't seen it but it sounds so retarded. Maybe if it were an actual shoot it would be good, but we all know it was worked.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072299962434772992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072300220883615744


how edgy dave


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072299962434772992


Yep. It's no surprise that you could hear a pin drop in the crowd.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

We all know that a TLC match, while a rarity for RAW, will NOT raise any ratings.
This isn't what will bring viewers back. Interesting stories are. Until they can write better arcs and more compelling feuds...nothing will change.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Gable and Roode look almost identical


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Great opener tbh. The rating and interest decline was the elephant in the room that NEEDED to be adressed. Smart move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The crowd certainly seemed to disagree with BIG DAVE. Maybe he can go give some overrated match 10 stars or some shit. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince really blamed Corbin for the ratings then put him in the main event <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />

A decent source said there would be a change to a match. Braun is probably out, so it could be Corbin (IC champion) vs Seth vs Dean or Corbin vs Bray.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> Haven't seen it but it sounds so retarded. Maybe if it were an actual shoot it would be good, but we all know it was worked.


fpalm

if you wanna say it was retarded when you actually watched it fine

but resist being the snooty greasy neckbeard making dean's nose wrinkle with the stench of your BO with this i didn't see it but it was retarded nonsense


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072300253225893888


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great opening segment. I've always thought Seth was good on the mic but he's been improving a lot lately.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Drake forgetting about Ronda being undefeated too :lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like it took 5 jobbers to get the crowd slightly interested in tonight's show. Doubt it will last.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, the crowd is dying. Oh well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg they seriously got Gable wearing Roode's gear now? That looks so damn bad.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank goodness. See ya later AOP.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

and NEW RAW tag team champions...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a title run AOP lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, Gable changed his gear....and they won. New tag team champions!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Terrible. 

Roode is staying a vanilla face. He's done.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those tag belts are Death..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Michael Cole putting on the pounds...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With the exception of McIntyre ALL of the NXT call ups this year have been booked like crap, it's like they don't want that anyone new gets over


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow.... i swear to god they have no idea how to book their champions. You'd never see stupid shit like this on NXT. Could you imagine UE losing the tag titles on an episode of NXT? it would never happen cause they know how to book champions on there and build to a title change that makes sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So AOP won the titles in a handicap match and they lost them in a handicap match that was in their favour :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph vs. Drew. I'm guessing we get some fuckery there.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Roode and Gable. :mark: AOP suck anyway.

Would love a Roode and Gable vs Revival fued. Could revive the division.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

When I see Natalya I see a literal vacuum.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Roode and Gable. :mark: AOP suck anyway.
> 
> Would love a Roode and Gable vs Revival fued. Could revive the division.


That could be good. Definitely better than what we've gotten from the tag division recently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Natalya please change her fucking S&M leather outfit? It worked as a heel but now you're a face, stop dressing like some weird dominatrix with a cat fetish.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao fuck this company


They call out their own BS shows, in the following segment they have AoP drop the titles randomly. They're panicking so much <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> and doing random title changes, random stip matches and worked shoots to create a buzz.

I'm going to die laughing if the show ends with Corbin winning the IC title via fuckery. There's like literally no one there to help him - Dean, Mcintyre and Lashley would all screw him over.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MrJT said:


> Those tag belts are Death..


Being a tag team on RAW is death, period.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yes in the middle of a personal rivalry why not coming out smiling and giving fives?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear if we get Revival vs Lucha House Party again tonight even after Seth shit on it.....


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They're really trying to prove this show isn't shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If they gonna try to put on a good show tonight..... Maybe a NXT surprise call up???? Undisputed Era? Allister Black?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda hoping Corbin wins the IC Title. Seth is above that at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable has finally won a main roster title.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

FINALLY.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072303390363926532


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> If they gonna try to put on a good show tonight..... Maybe a NXT surprise call up???? Undisputed Era? Allister Black?


That would badass my friend!! But it will probably be Lars Sullivan to help Corbin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd really is good tonight for some reason. Random as hell, but better than being quiet as per usual.

:bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> If they gonna try to put on a good show tonight..... Maybe a NXT surprise call up???? Undisputed Era? Allister Black?


 Maybe Black could help Seth? But there are better ways to debut him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nattie & Ruby Riott get a stipulation match and Dean & Seth don't? :lmao That's the second time I've asked that question today LOL.

I have to assume they have something else planned to not do it lol.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Tag titles still ugly as shit. Hate silver titles. Red and silver don't even go together.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is over sunglasses?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Natalya promo :eyeroll


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Gable has finally won a main roster title.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> FINALLY.


wasn't he a tag champ on SD in 2016?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm Vince die or something bc he’s getting shit on tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruby trying to destroy Jim Neidhart's legacy by breaking his sunglasses? That's a bit of a stretch, no?

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Nattie & Ruby Riott get a stipulation match and Dean & Seth don't? <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> That's the second time I've asked that question today LOL.
> 
> I have to assume they have something else planned to not do it lol.


 They're going to add Corbin to the match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh lord fpalm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dont put a mic in her hand. good lord


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope Corbin wins the IC Title. Seth doesn't need it, and the rivalry with Ambrose doesn't need it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> wasn't he a tag champ on SD in 2016?


I'm pretty sure, yes. It's been 2 years, though. Quite awhile, especially with a brand-split where there are more titles.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crocodile tears...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus wept....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Gable has finally won a main roster title.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> FINALLY.


He won the SD tag titles with Jordan in late 2016


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well since she dedicated the match to her father you know she's gonna lose.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Gable has finally won a main roster title.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> FINALLY.


Ugh. 

American Alpha was Smackdown Tag Team champs in 2016 soon after being drafted.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I'm pretty sure, yes. It's been 2 years, though. Quite awhile, especially with a brand-split where there are more titles.


I was just trying to remember myself lol, I think it was a pretty short reign.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does some person in the crowd have a Nexus sign? Are they stuck in 2010? :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lets play a drinking game take a drink everytime Natalya says Ruby


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They really addressed this show being awful in the first segment and proceed to put on another shit show except they have a random title change and stip match between guys who haven't interacted to cover the mediocre writing and booking :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Natayla should be beating Rubys ass instead of doing a sob promo.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

She can't even get a tear to roll down her cheek...christ almighty.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> This is over sunglasses?


Yep pretty much, over a pair of cheap $2.00 plastic sunglasses they probably bought from a dollar general store.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Ugh.
> 
> American Alpha was Smackdown Tag Team champs in 2016 soon after being drafted.


Yup. It's been awhile. 2 years and counting with a brand-split. Too long, IMO.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Why does some person in the crowd have a Nexus sign? Are they stuck in 2010? :lol


don't you wish you were stuck in 2010 wwe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, :lol that table is hilarious...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> They're going to add Corbin to the match.


Ughhhh I fucking hope not fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Should I go back to playing Fortnite?

Show is taking a nosedive. Natty literally sucks all good out of the show lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikesssssssss :wow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruby Riott is fucking tremendous.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I laughed out loud at that table reveal.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's some good heeling by Ruby Riott!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That table would be a pretty sweet WWE memorabilia merch. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Should I go back to playing Fortnite?
> 
> Show is taking a nosedive. Natty literally sucks all good out of the show lol.



Fortnite is always the better choice. What platform do you play on?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ugh God. We have seen this feud before 

Remember 1999 Big Boss Man feud Big Show and his dead father.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Gable has finally won a main roster title.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> FINALLY.


He won the Smackdown tag titles too. Feels like forever ago.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Was Dolph crying? :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Don’t you love how they gotta use wrestlers’ actual deaths and diseases into storylines every week?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Natty lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ruby is really good on the mic


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Two horrendous segments and an unremarkable match in the 1st hour of the show.

Can't wait to see the ratings for tonight's show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When you put a charisma vacuum and someone people don't care about you get that. Ruby is trying though


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nattie why are you letting her finish the promo?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I love Ruby Riott. So good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Black Cobra said:


> He won the Smackdown tag titles too. Feels like forever ago.


I know. And yes, it does.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What an awful moment in HERSTORY this is


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont like when they use deceased Family members or friends.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

misterxbrightside said:


> Don’t you love how they gotta use wrestlers’ actual deaths and diseases into storylines every week?


That was 90% of the attitude era.

Plus, kicking babies


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler keeping his eyes open real wide to look less stoned?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly that prooved once again that Ruby needs to go solo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Soon as a relative of someone on the roster dies Vince salivates at the idea of having multiple segments of a heel using their death in a feud, never fails. Can he let the man rest in peace? jesus, yeah go on and use someone dying as a way to sell a feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> That was 90% of the attitude era.
> 
> Plus, kicking babies


You can see why they don't do anything close to that type of stuff today. People would have a cow over it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> That was 90% of the attitude era.
> 
> Plus, kicking babies


That was after the AE ended


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont like when they use deceased Family members or friends.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is "WWE Holiday Week?"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> WTF is "WWE Holiday Week?"


Midget Lucha House Party in elf costumes :bearer


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh cool, still no reaction for McIntyre.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> WTF is "WWE Holiday Week?"


I'm guessing where all shows are pre-taped and don't further progress anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Midget Lucha House Party dressed up in elf costumes :bearer


Ugh. I honestly wouldn't put it past them. Complete with Braun in a Santa suit.


fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"hone his skills in the Far East"

Vince just watched Kung Fu: The Legend Continues for the first time 3 days ago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew's crowd reactions still aren't there.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

McIntyre getting the biggest reaction of the night so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why Dolph has that record scratch at the start of his entrance music still :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fans just dont care about Drew McIntyre. If Vince tries to push him to the main events, its going to bomb huge.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised they're having Dolph/Drew on a random Raw after they've been a team for like 6 months now.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre getting the biggest reaction of the night so far.


Troll


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What is it about Dolph Ziggler that I find so boring? I can't quite put my finger on it. Everytime his music comes on I always sigh, but I can't explain why.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre getting the biggest reaction of the night so far.


Your gimmick of posting the exact opposite of whatever @Showstopper posts is I think not going to work :hmm:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Therapy said:


> I'm guessing where all shows are pre-taped and don't further progress anything.


Oh, so it’s just a normal craptistic RAW then. I’m not watching tonight but I’m sure it’s terrible as always


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That stupid ass intro to Ziggler's theme.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre getting the biggest reaction of the night so far.


Hey look everybody.. WF has a new gimmick account..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> What is it about Dolph Ziggler that I find so boring? I can't quite put my finger on it. Everytime his music comes on I always sigh, but I can't explain why.




I’m in the same boat. Just can’t stand him for no particular reason and his face annoys me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Hey look everybody.. WF has a new gimmick account..




Surprised people just noticed him: He was blabbering about it being quiet early on in the show when the crowd was loud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"the hybrid athlete"

Vince we know you're the one who came up with that WHAT DOES IT EVEN MEAN DAMN YOU!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I’m in the same boat. Just can’t stand him for no particular reason and his face annoys me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact he's been trying to emulate HBK more than half of his career might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Your gimmick of posting the exact opposite of whatever @Showstopper posts is I think not going to work :hmm:


I like it. I have my own personal fan on here. I'm honored more than anything else. Living rent-free in a person's head who I have no idea who they even are and have never even interacted with, to that degree? To get someone that angry without even trying? I have to say, I'm quite proud. :shrug


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

McIntyre putting in some solid heel work. Even getting some of the smarks on this forum to hate him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I don't get why Dolph has that record scratch at the start of his entrance music still :lol


Yeah it made sense when he first started using it and his music would hit but then the record scratch would cut it off and he'd come out to no music. Then for some weird reason he started using the record scratch first and his theme would come on after, its just dumb as fuck.

It makes no sense for him to still have the record scratch, especially before his theme hits, i mean the record scratch is supposed to cut something off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Drew. He does deserve better, FWIW.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice heel move pulling the rope towards Dolph to antagonize him.. It's the little things..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that's that.

Drew helping Dolph to the ropes earlier, though.

:lol


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

McIntyre buries Ziggler, and rightfully so. Ziggler hasn't had a single fan in his entire career.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre buries Ziggler, and rightfully so. Ziggler hasn't had a single fan in his entire career.


What was your previous screenname here, if you don't mind?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre buries Ziggler, and rightfully so. Ziggler hasn't had a single fan in his entire career.


Your shtick is awful


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> What was your previous screenname here, if you don't mind?


Salty Dolph fan spotted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew with the postmatch beatdown.

:trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> Salty Dolph fan spotted.


I'm fairly neutral and apathetic on Dolph, he doesn't do much for me either way.

I am not neutral on you outing yourself as a rejoiner :ha


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

More crickets for Drew...

And this crowd has been alive all night. Sigh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

charsetutf said:


> McIntyre buries Ziggler, and rightfully so. Ziggler *hasn't had a single fan in his entire career.*


That's completely false since I exist


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in so I missed the first hour of Raw. Why is Drew and Ziggler wrestling again? Is this going to be a weekly thing with these 2?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now they're having Cole talk about how fans are 'turned off' to the product.

:lol

This is kinda nuts.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Well when you job to finn balor and look like drew. You are going to get zero reaction for along time. Rip drew heat.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> I'm fairly neutral and apathetic on Dolph


:dana


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I think Corbin wins the IC Title tonight.

There was a TLC match on Raw 6 years ago?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Heath fucking Slater getting a storyline? fire his worthless ass already, never could stand that fucker going all the way back to FCW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"Aufor-aufori-authoritarian dictatorship"

Vince it's so cute when you tell MAGGLE to throw out some big words


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh please no more Q&A promos with the women!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd say we're lucky not to get a Sasha/Bayley in ring sitdown, but that Nia/Ronda thing may be even worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What they've done to these two. DAMN.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> :dana


:aj3

:becky2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Now they're having Cole talk about how fans are 'turned off' to the product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's retarded, they're trying to make this an overarching storyline <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />

Are they going to have a fan called Mark in a segment next week talking about how Corbin made him change the channel?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder how Dean's gonna factor into this IC title match. Does he really want the IC title as part of his match with Seth? Cos I could see him "helping" Seth win, but only cos HE wants to be the one to take Seth's title from him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Show started decently but it went downhill after it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think Corbin wins the IC Title tonight.
> 
> There was a TLC match on Raw 6 years ago?


Yep, there was a TLC match on Raw between CM Punk vs Ryback for the WWE title in January 2013. It took place late in Punk's 434-day title reign :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I'd say we're lucky not to get a Sasha/Bayley in ring sitdown, but that Nia/Ronda thing may be even worse.


Fuck. Are Nia/Ronda having a Q&A segment, too?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

One of these days Sasha will come out and not be immediately followed by Bayley.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Heath fucking Slater getting a storyline? fire his worthless ass already, never could stand that fucker going all the way back to FCW.


And he's still wearing a "I've got kids" shirt.. A storyline over two years old now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha looking less horseyface tonight


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Fuck. Are Nia/Ronda having a Q&A segment, too?


I believe Alexa was taking questions from Twitter from fans to ask them? Thats what I heard anyway. Hopefully thats wrong...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, there was a TLC match on Raw between CM Punk vs Ryback for the WWE title in January 2013. It took place late in Punk's 434-day title reign :mark:


Oh ok, wow, thanks. Wait, isn't that the match where Ryback dropped Punk on the concrete and injured him??

If so, now I remember.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Your shtick is awful


Your IWC darling just got crushed by a big man handpicked by Vince to be the next one.

Let me taste those tasty tears. Let me taste them in all of their salty glory.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> And he's still wearing a "I've got kids" shirt.. A storyline over two years old now.


Well he does still have kids right?

Has anyone gone down to West By God Virginia to confirm this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I believe Alexa was taking questions from Twitter from fans to ask them? Thats what I heard anyway. Hopefully thats wrong...


Oh, Jesus. You're right. That could be even worse than the previous Q & A segments they've done recently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

XDarkholmeX said:


> One of these days Sasha will come out and not be immediately followed by Bayley.


Lol not gonna happen, feels like these two have come out together constantly for the last 2 or 3 years. Vince only sees Sasha as Bayley best friend and vice versa.

Sasha is never gonna get another shot at the womens title or get any kind of singles push while shes on the same roster as Bayley cause they always gotta be in tag matches together.

I swear Bayley's like a fucking anchor holding Sasha down.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, in that Mixed Match Challenge, I've never seen so many changes of teams :lol It's cursed.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alicia Fox looks ridiculous


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> Your IWC darling just got crushed by a big man handpicked by Vince to be the next one.
> 
> Let me taste those tasty tears. Let me taste them in all of their salty glory.


The fact this guy uses "IWC" as an insult still is all the proof you need this account is a rejoiner from the AE looking for attention


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charsetutf said:


> Your IWC darling just got crushed by a big man handpicked by Vince to be the next one.
> 
> Let me taste those tasty tears. Let me taste them in all of their salty glory.


:heston

Took less than an hour to break this rejoiner out of his gimmick and into conventional bitter sullen baiting :booklel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mixed match challenger have been such a mess, between storylines and injuries I think only half the teams remained unchanged


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alicia needs to BURN that bleach blonde weave.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Why did I think Jinder was going to face Bayley?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Call your product shit to open the show and then proceed to prove just how awful it is in the following segments.

This is awesome :lmao
Tomorrow's ratings will definitely be interesting. Wonder which will they'll go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley's ass.

:bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

All these fucking ladders laying around and you just know not a single one of them is gonna get touched or move so much as an inch until 10:55 pm.

Back when WWE was good there would've been about 4 uses of a ladder to fuck someone up in some way already and we'd have loved every single one of them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth is trending on Twitter. I think he's the first thing on Raw to trend since football season started which was 3 months ago.

:bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollo Crews is so damn goofy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The ref barely touched Dolph and he flew away! :lol


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

It looked like Apollo was knuckles deep in Sasha there. Heyo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That MMC shit really is cursed at this point. Hopefully they don't bring it back next year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> And he's still wearing a "I've got kids" shirt.. A storyline over two years old now.


Not only that he's got that fucking I've Got Kids logo plastered all over his tights as well....

Ya know Slater that got you a reaction like 2 years ago, it aint working no more,no one cares about that stupid gimmick anymore let it go already. Anyways i'm sure like 50% of the roster have kids so the stupid gimmick makes no sense anyways.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO you are telling me that Jinder Mahal can't catch 100 pounds Sasha with 2 other dudes? Kinda like early tonight AOP couldn't catch Drake Maverick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean!!!!! Woohoo :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brent2448 said:


> It looked like Apollo was knuckles deep in Sasha there. Heyo.


Dana Brooke swearing revenge on Sasha right now


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Apollo needs to go back and smell his finger


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Therapy said:


> the AE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brent2448 said:


> It looked like Apollo was knuckles deep in Sasha there. Heyo.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072314989891985408


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how does Alicia keep that giant bleach blonde wig from falling off? she staple it to her damn head? It looks goofy as fuck, that fucking girl has no idea how to dress or style her hair without looking like a circus act.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Not only that he's got that fucking I've Got Kids logo plastered all over his tights as well....
> 
> Ya know Slater that got you a reaction like 2 years ago, it aint working no more,no one cares about that stupid gimmick anymore let it go already. Anyways i'm sure like 50% of the roster have kids so the stupid gimmick makes no sense anyways.


And Rhyno is the one who got the gimmick over.. Not Slater..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Apollo got himself a handful there...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Seth is trending on Twitter. I think he's the first thing on Raw to trend since football season started which was 3 months ago.
> 
> :bjpenn


Ronda has been a TT, Becky has been TT, DX and Taker have been TT, and well, Roman annoucing he had cancer was TT and Ambrose turning after it also were trending topics, so no, Rollins is not the only one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Ronda has been a TT, Becky has been TT, DX and Taker have been TT, and well, Roman annoucing he had cancer was TT and Ambrose turning after it also were trending topics, so no, Rollins is not the only one


Ah forgot about those. Ok, first full timer who isn't announcing a sickness or overpushed woman with mainstream appeal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dean having to remember Raw is a PG show :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear with that jacket Dean looks like a pimp on a street corner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PIECE OF SHIT. SAY IT DEAN. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Dean keep wearing that jacket from the 70s?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This Shield stuff again......


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m so sick of them bringing up these Leukemia clips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"We just want to get your thoughts on this"

cue.. Pre-produced promo package..

Is Dean supposed to give his thoughts on the story or the editing?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't get over how weird it must be for Dean to have badmouth Roman when they're so close in real life.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Roman vs Ambrose vs Rollins at Mania


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So she wants Dean's thoughts on his heel turn? what? why is she showing him a montage of him beating Seth's ass and turning on him?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't he already give his thoughts on this when he burn the shield ring gear a few weeks ago?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Curious, Has Dean kidnapped anyone yet? Ran them over with a truck? If not, I'll go back to my regularly scheduled New Japan programming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good video package.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Ah forgot about those. Ok, first full timer who isn't announcing a sickness or overpushed woman with mainstream appeal.


Ambrose and Becky are full timers :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So she wants Dean's thoughts on literally everything thats happened in their feud? whats he supposed to say exactly?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly looking good tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I haven't really been paying attention to RAW like at all the past month. I've been in the threads but I've just had it on in the background while doing other things has Renee said anything about Dean basically going off the deep end?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Totally emasculate Slater so when he finally stands up for himself it is totally meaningless

Makes sense


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh hey more of the same shit that we have seen since Corbin became manager. God I hope he loses Sunday.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Xbox One
> 
> I just started playing again with the new season.
> 
> The addiction has kicked in again.



I actually just stopped playing for the night. I play on PC


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Slater being a bitch.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

This is the problem with raw, this isn't how you book a face in a match. How do fans react to this?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa's boobs :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I'm so sick of Alexa and she's not even wrestling right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa.

:trips8

Wonder how bad this segment will be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if this dumb tired storyline with Slater starts getting him over and he gets the IC title or something.... i can easily see these gullible fucking crowds getting into the storyline and feeling sorry for Slater and cheering his worthless ass.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm. Alexa. :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait why the fuck is slater a ref? lol....


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Why would Slater lose his job...from doing his job? Oh right cause Corbin.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Can't stand how on raw they make Lio out to be helpless, dude is a sick athlete and is *undefeated on 205 Live *but on raw they have him act like some helpless child who is really good at running away.


Lio Rush lost to Cedric Alexander on 205 Live about a month ago, but your point still stands about him looking kinda helpless on Raw


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Elias needs some clean wins!! Enough of these bs finishes with him. He can be built as a main eventer easily.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072322807554441216


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

my dad just called me and halfway through the conversation asked if im watching wrestling

i had to say yes

i am so goddamn ashamed right now :sadbecky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> my dad just called me and halfway through the conversation asked if im watching wrestling
> 
> i had to say yes
> 
> i am so goddamn ashamed right now :sadbecky


You should've said no. You're watching 'sports entertainment.'

:vince5


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> You should've said no. You're watching 'sports entertainment.'
> 
> :vince5


Goddamit I should have :mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the top of the third hour the recap time now lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enough with the recaps, please.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe I was told there was going to be a No Way Jose match. Wtf man Robbin me of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trying to end Zigglers career with after match beat down. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Slater IC title chase begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Corbin is definitely winning the IC Title tonight...I think.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat titty meat


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Heath Slater is going to be the referee for the TLC match?? :CENA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sucking Vince's dick gets you alot of tv time apparently, Alexa's sucked more dick than a $2.00 hooker to get where shes at.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia looks fatter than she did last week somehow O_O


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

whats with all these recaps. We've been watching, we've seen all this


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Incoming cringe


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Alexa Bliss in tight leather. My one weakness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear Lord Alexa :sodone


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Lio Rush lost to Cedric Alexander on 205 Live about a month ago, but your point still stands about him looking kinda helpless on Raw


Lio has had legit 5 star matches in the indies. I hate what they've got him doing here. Absolutely can't stand it. As usual WWE has no full understanding the level of potential they have within their ranks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They finally found a role for Tamina on TV. Nia's mini-me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nia really shouldn't be wearing a skin tight body suit lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That there folks is X-Pac heat....


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Alexa Bliss.....YUM!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*generic Alexa Bliss makes my dick hard comment*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'300lb fat ass.'


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You don't talk trash, Nia? What about that shit you spouted on Twitter about Ronda not being able to wrestle? :lmao


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wear them tight pants Alexa, thats pretty uch the only way you can get any real heat


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Cringe is real my friends :allen 

Alexa thou kada


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope Nia disappears after Sunday... no talent in any aspect of wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus she actually said shes 300 pounds, nothing to be proud of Nia.....

And of course she had to bring up hurting Becky again.. give it up bitch that heat died weeks ago.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nia is so fucking bad at everything fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can we please just put the mic on Alexas titties please.. They'll give a better promo.. I promise..


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

STOP TALKING LIKE A FUCKING VALLEY GIRL, NIA! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A GODDAMN MONSTER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia has man-hands.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shahhhhtahhhhppp Nia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

No human speaks naturally like that... its like shes reading commencement speech lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Lord...Nia is screaming again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the fuck am I watching


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Nia scream :heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck all this shit, just show Alexa the whole time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072325560393584640


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

didn't the rock tell nia that closed-fist punches are illegal in pro rasslin?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

300lbs "Damn, that's a big ass woman!!!"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is part of Nia's character that she just randomly screams into the mic??? Ugh, I think that gave me a headache.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

On one hand, they’ve done a good job making me hate Nia. On the other hand, it just makes me flip the channel to football. :hmm:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> They finally found a role for Tamina on TV. Nia's mini-me.


As long as Tamina is around Nia Jax, you have double the mediocrity :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey finally not smiling when she comes out. About time.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The weekly Becky mention. Try something else.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't take Nia anymore, I don't think there has ever been a worse women's wrestler, ever. Thankfully Alexa is a good distraction from her, is Alexa returning to the ring anytime soon or what??


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those drunk dudes doing the finger wave lolllll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shoulda turned boring ass Ember there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jobber Moon :eyeroll


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Solid promo from Nia.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

every damn time the camera started swinging over to alexa it jerked back to nia's face real quick

:vincefu KEVIN DUNN

:vincefu


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Nia really shouldn't be wearing a skin tight body suit lol


To be fair, everything is skin tight when you're that fat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Dear Lord...Nia is screaming again.


*"MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!"*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072326358200659970


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awareness said:


> To be fair, everything is skin tight when you're that fat.


:buried

:trips8


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Solid promo from Nia.


Shes really good on the mic, unfortunately she sounds like more of a dude then most of the male roster


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Can there ever be a truly one on one women’s match? They seem to focused on inserting as many women into a segment. What exactly was Alexa there for??


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Easy payday for Bliss and Rousey then.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i mean i know what the point of alexa being out there was :homer

but really what was the point of alexa being out there?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that Nia Jax got more mic time than Alexa Bliss :tripsscust


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

well that was one way to avoid that trainwreck that was about to happen


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Nia sounds so dumb using Becky for heat since Becky is already cleared. They put her over as a legit threat, but can't put Becky out of action for more than 2 weeks, it's quite hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

misterxbrightside said:


> Can there ever be a truly one on one women’s match? They seem to focused on inserting as many women into a segment. What exactly was Alexa there for??


She was supposed to ask them questions. But then ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE. Unless, she's going to do that when they come back from commercial? I don't know.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So.. Again.. What was the point of Alexa being out there? Except for giving me a chubby with those leather pants and pushed up titty meat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Can we please just put the mic on Alexas titties please.. They'll give a better promo.. I promise..


That sure will bring the ratings up... and something else too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> So.. Again.. What was the point of Alexa being out there? Except for giving me a chubby with those leather pants and pushed up titty meat?


Isn't that enough reason? :lol But she was supposed to ask them questions, I think.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tamina nearly broke her own neck


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Therapy said:


> So.. Again.. What was the point of Alexa being out there? Except for giving me a chubby with those leather pants and pushed up titty meat?


Surgically enhanced titty meat


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

all these erection and titty meat jokes... we should write for WWE. i'm gonna send in some screenshots of our work tonight to vince okay guys? make some fart jokes before 11pm and i'll send them too, we're sure to get hired


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Two ugly women in a stare down


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not complaining about that awful Q&A session not happening tbh. Little victories.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought this was going to be a Q & A segment. Oh well.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Wheres Alexa and her painted on leather pants showing off that pussy meat?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Another atrocious segment from the women on RAW that went on for ages, but we'll all hear how they aren't killing RAW ratings. Its a good thing this MNF is dogshit for them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tamina being heavily featured on RAW just LOL


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Nia screams like that because she's hangry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina with a resthold.

ZZZZZZ.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no more alexa, time for a smoke break


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ember made that spot look awful, landing on her feet before taking the kick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that Nia's new thing she just randomly screams mid promo? thats fucking awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move by Ember there.

:bjpenn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When Tamina is being featured in a legit match..... ZzZzZzZZzz


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> no more alexa, time for a smoke break


I find my cigarette intake drastically increases during Raw, no joke. Haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Nia wins Sunday...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the actual fuck was with the awkward moment with the congrats at the end between them

Ronda legit mouthed "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?" when Ember tried to raise her hand..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the show by far










I guess Tamina and Ember had a match, how was it?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Someone push that beached whale Nia Jax back into the pacific ocean for good.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Always felt that ember needs a new finisher. It's beautiful and devastating, but it can't be hit out of nowhere. 
that was also my gripe with older WWE Neville, or right now with Ricochet.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

A rap battle? dear god why


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so thats the entire reason behind putting Tamina with Nia? to have a lacky of Nia's lose to Ronda and her friends? ok figured as much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Tamina was never going to win. She's there to take losses for Nia and build momentum for Nia's opponent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia is worse on promos than Kamala.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hasn't Tamina been injured three times since her debut? 

She always seems to get worse in the ring with each return. She, Alexa, and The Iconics should spend more time at the Performance Center.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so thats the entire reason behind putting Tamina with Nia? to have a lacky of Nia's lose to Ronda and her friends? ok figured as much.


yea, you'd figure going into this match theyd have nia and tamina beat the shit out of Ronda to cause some doubt. Who needs to sell tickets?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly looking great tonight.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I wish they would designate a particular hour to the herstory crap so I could skip the whole thing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was about to say when we saw Corbin that the TLC poster behind him was the most attractive thing in the scene, until Charly walked into the frame  She's so pretty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good backstage promo from Corbin.

:bjpenn


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty good backstage promo from Corbin.
> 
> :bjpenn


He sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mdinca said:


> He sucks.


:lmao

I know. Didn't think he was terrible there, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck how many matches are there at TLC? fpalm

Looks like the triple threat is closing WM. Another embarrassment for the WWE Championship.

IC title and now the SD women's championship :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seems so fucking strange WWE actually has a womens feud having a match at a ppv that doesn't involve the title.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

While I like Daniel Bryans dickhead heel gimmick I hate that WWE thinks their audience is so naive as to not notice that he is different now they have to emphasize it's not just Daniel Bryan, it's the *NEW* Daniel Bryan..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Shoulda turned boring ass Ember there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Showstopper said:


> Pretty good backstage promo from Corbin.
> 
> :bjpenn


Come to the dark side. Corbin is good. He should win tonight. Rollins and Ambrose dont need the IC title. Honestly its just getting in the way. This increases Corbins heat going into TLC and gives him something to do after Braun beats him.


But Rollins is going over obviously.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So TLC is looking more like RAW PPV more than anything. So much talents SD guys can't even get even get booked on a PPV. It's like they don't even exist!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Holy fuck how many matches are there at TLC? fpalm


I know, right? This shit is taking FOREVER.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Come to the dark side. Corbin is good. He should win tonight. Rollins and Ambrose dont need the IC title. Honestly its just getting in the way. This increases Corbins heat going into TLC and gives him something to do after Braun beats him.
> 
> 
> But Rollins is going over obviously.


I think Corbin might win, actually. Slater is ref, and Dean is lurking in the background. And as I've said earlier in the thread, I'd be okay with Corbin winning it. It's not adding anything to Seth/Dean.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

In 2018 the WWE championship has undercarded to the UC, IC title and SD women's championship :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, I swear if they go the predictable route and have Slater help Corbin win the title fpalm That's when I want Dean to show up and stop him so HIS match can have the IC title as part of it, so he can be the one to take the title from Seth instead. But they prob won't do that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whole lotta time for some fuckery in the main event. :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is Lashley/Elias really the best choice to give the ladder match to? I'd much rather see the CW title match or, even better, the SD tag title match as the ladder match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Ugh, I swear if they go the predictable route and have Slater help Corbin win the title fpalm That's when I want Dean to show up and stop him so HIS match can have the IC title as part of it, so he can be the one to take the title from Seth instead. But they prob won't do that.


 Slater will help Seth, he's got no one else to help him. Dean, Drew and Lashley can/should all screw Seth.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I think Corbin might win, actually. Slater is ref, and Dean is lurking in the background. And as I've said earlier in the thread, I'd be okay with Corbin winning it. It's not adding anything to Seth/Dean.


They actually have a few ways they could book this. If this Slater thing is gonna be a long term deal, hes not gonna tell Corbin to shove it yet. Also it would make sense for Ambrose to actually help Rollins to save his IC title match.


Im actually intrigued by a RAW main event for the first time in a while. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So TLC is looking more like RAW PPV more than anything. So much talents SD guys can't even get even get booked on a PPV. It's like they don't even exist!


 Brand PPVs were better than this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired of Lars Sullivan and he hasn't even shown up yet :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They actually have a few ways they could book this. If this Slater thing is gonna be a long term deal, hes not gonna tell Corbin to shove it yet. Also it would make sense for Ambrose to actually help Rollins to save his IC title match.
> 
> 
> Im actually intrigued by a RAW main event for the first time in a while. Lets see what happens.


True. There are multiple different ways to book this. Who knows which way Vince goes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Slater will help Seth, he's got no one else to help him. Dean, Drew and Lashley can/should all screw Seth.


Theyre gonna blow off Slater telling Corbin to stick it already? I mean I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry Lars not happening...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lars Sullivan = Fat Ryback


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I think Corbin might win, actually. Slater is ref, and Dean is lurking in the background. And as I've said earlier in the thread, I'd be okay with Corbin winning it. It's not adding anything to Seth/Dean.


What will it had to Corbin Strowman?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Slater like “kill me”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its good WWE is actually using vignettes to hype Lars up instead of just having him randomly debut without any hype like they did with almost every other NXT callup.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, time to watch Seth Rollins save this shit again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> What will it had to Corbin Strowman?


What?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OH good, it seems that the Burn It Down scream wasn't repeated this time :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Can’t wait for Lars. Great preview. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait didn't Seth's theme in the opening have Burn It Down! being screamed throughout his theme multiple times? why'd they use that then just go back to his old one later in the night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait didn't Seth's theme in the opening have Burn It Down! being screamed throughout his theme multiple times? why'd they use that then just go back to his old one later in the night?


I think because he was already in the ring and didn't have an entrance in that opening segment. Why they did that? I have no idea. Maybe to save time. Who knows.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbin walking out to his old theme and TitanTron is so weird.. He's a corporate shill walking out to his evil biker theme


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Braun strowman to interfere


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> What?


Typo.. You said the title doesn't add anything to Rollins Ambrose. I ask you what will it add to that other match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> Typo.. You said the title doesn't add anything to Rollins Ambrose. I ask you what will it add to that other match?


I have no idea. Theoretically, it should've added something to Seth/Dean, too. But for some reason, they've decided against that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what does the N on seth's shirt mean?

i assume the SFR means Seth Freakin Rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Heath even need to be in the ring? Isn't the ref's job in this match literally just to call for the bell after the title is pulled down anyway lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah Im almost 95 percent sure Slater is screwing Corbin here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial two minutes since the bell rang to start the match.

:lmao

Fuck off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn the plates on the IC title are really reflective.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Seth's theme has an odd history. I remember prior to the "Burn It Down" cut, they would often alternate between his first version of The Second Coming and the second version which sounds similar to the one he has now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course..can't have a long main event without a commercial every 2 minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Corbin not get some kind of actual ring attire? why would an athlete go out into a match dressed in business clothes? looks so fucking dumb, even Vince would wear some kind of special street fighting gear when he would he wrestle.

Its as if they think we might forget he's corporate if he gets out the dress clothes for a match. I swear they treat their audience like mentally challenged 5 year olds.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shut up Renee?

That's not very respectful of the HERSTORICAL EVOLUTION

Corey Graves gon get fired :sadbecky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone please get Lars Sullivan a pair of wire cutters so he can escape from his chainlink prison!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072334418696638465


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Corbin not get some kind of actual ring attire? why would an athlete go out into a match dressed in business clothes? looks so fucking dumb, even Vince would wear some kind of special street fighting gear when he would he wrestle.
> 
> Its as if they think we might forget he's corporate if he gets out the dress clothes for a match. I swear they treat their audience like mentally challenged 5 year olds.


 I like it :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, there is literally no need for Heath to be in the ring...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Corbin not get some kind of actual ring attire? why would an athlete go out into a match dressed in business clothes? looks so fucking dumb, even Vince would wear some kind of special street fighting gear when he would he wrestle.
> 
> Its as if they think we might forget he's corporate if he gets out the dress clothes for a match. I swear they treat their audience like mentally challenged 5 year olds.


And you can tell the clothing makes his ring work stiff..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Did a Cricket wireless commercial just reveal that Sheamus is replacing Finn Balor as WWE's flagship "homosexual"? :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Those were some pretty stiff chairshots.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why is there a lamp behind Lars Sullivan if he's fenced in? Where is it, a gulag?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> I like it :shrug


Just looks dumb to me, always looks uncomfortable as fuck seeing someone try and wrestle in dress pants, dress shirt and dress shoes. Why would you not get actual gear thats comfortable and allows you to move better?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. That jump onto the ladder was awesome.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL it would be a conflict of interest to have the GM be the IC Champ lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i hate how maggle always talks about dudes throwing hands when they're clearly throwing elbows or forearms


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course. Another commercial break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised we got this far without any interference :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing like interrupting an actual good interesting main event with constant commercials. Christ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god they aren't allowed to go overtime anymore, if they still was this match would not even be starting until like 10:56 and it would end at 11:28.

Now just make them go back to 2 hours and this show would be alot more tolerable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with the 3 last posts. :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Just looks dumb to me, always looks uncomfortable as fuck seeing someone try and wrestle in dress pants, dress shirt and dress shoes. Why would you not get actual gear thats comfortable and allows you to move better?


I don't get it either. I can understand the dress pants and shoes staying on, but if you're going to throw down you're going to take your dress shirt off. Even Corporate Kane did this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072337155442270209


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin's certainly got alot of offense in thus far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awareness said:


> I don't get it either. I can understand the dress pants and shoes staying on, but if you're going to throw down you're going to take your dress shirt off. Even Corporate Kane did this.


Exactly, in anything where two guys fight they're gonna be shirtless, not wearing some tight fitting dress shirt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh they fought all over the ringside area during the break? Too bad we couldn't watch that cos of the break -_-


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The way this match is structured makes me think Braun is the top male star.

Corbin has been dominating, feels like this is to make Corbin look good for Braun.

8 mins left, where is the fuckery?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match thus far.

:bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is it a real TLC match if there's only like one table spot, one chair spot, and one ladder spot each?

this match has been good but the lack of TLC in it is kinda lame


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT. What a spot.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

6 minus a couple mins for the end, is there another commercial break left lol?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bye Heath :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here comes the fuckery :lmao

5 mins left.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty good match thus far.
> 
> :bjpenn


When they let Corbin unleash his offense he's damn good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

now we're getting some TLC goodness


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Rollins is stupid smooth in the Ring!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Great sequence on the outside there. Loved that counter by Seth to the End of Days attempt and that was a perfect Frog Splash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that was a awesome spot with the Frog Splash through the table, wish he'd use that move as his finisher more often.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was predicable -_-

EDIT: Oh maybe not???

EDIT: I take that back hahahah. Seth remains champ!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heath kids hate him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes Dean..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth retains, well that was a pointless match then.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

slater shouldve grabbed the title himself

HE'S GOT KIDS JUST CALL HIM DADDY INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a fun match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thought for sure Corbin could win. Oh well. Good match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So this is the go home to TLC?

Lame.

Whole show felt like a waste. Having Rollins feud with Corbin for the night made little sense, he's feuding with Dean and this did nothing to get you interested for the IC title match at TLC and made me even less interested for Corbin-Braun (if he can't beat Seth with help, how is he going to beat Braun? :lol)

Rather they actually did something between Dean-Seth than have a random TLC match a week out from TLC. Funny thing is Dean-Seth doesn't even have a stip fpalm


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

They obviously gave us this tlc match because Corbin vs Strowman on Sunday will be a fuckfest.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man. Fuck.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Some serious kayfabe logic needs to be addressed by the ref being down and the bell ringer being allowed to declare the victory. I mean yes it's not like it's a match that even needs a ref but still.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Raw in several months.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> So this is the go home to TLC?
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Whole show felt like a waste. Having Rollins feud with Corbin for the night was stupid.


you're goin into self-parody territory dude


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fun match. Corbin did really well.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn that show sucked. Just from reading these comments lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

start of raw was good

end of raw was good

alexa's titty cleavage was good

this raw gets a 5.5/10 because the rest was pretty awful. more alexa titty cleavage coulda gotten it to a 7/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit thought for a moment that they'd give Corbin the IC title cos he wouldn't be the GM after Sunday. Glad I was wrong :lol

I'm also glad this is probably the last Raw that Dean won't be wrestling on, hopefully after TLC he goes back to regularly competing.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

If this was considered good tonight, we're really lowering the bar.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ive always wanted to see Corbin and Rollins feud. I always thought they would have legit chemistry. I wouldn't mind them doing something prolonged for the IC title.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> start of raw was good
> 
> end of raw was good
> 
> ...


No wonder women are so egotistical and bitchy these days lol. Guys do nothing but openly drool over them. This show objectively sucked.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin opening segment

- Natalya/Ruby Riott segment

- Dolph Ziggler backstage promo

- Drew McIntyre pre-match promo

- Dean Ambrose backstage interview

- Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin TLC match for the Intercontinental title


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the fuck are they wasting the ladder stip on Elias/Lashley. What a fucking waste. I know AJ/Bryan and Dean/Seth don't need a stip, but they could have had an amazing ladder match. They'll still probably be the best matches on the show anyway.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It wasn't too bad of a RAW, just unorganized.

Very nice to see each feud having a purpose, as well as effort being put into the show, but there needs to be a lot of fat trimmed and less 50/50 booking.


I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I forgot to say that I loved that WWE didn't make Dean do a goofy promo this week. It was all intensity and his facial expressions were just amazing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> No wonder women are so egotistical and bitchy these days lol. Guys do nothing but openly drool over them. This show objectively sucked.


:aries2


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Line of the night on commentary goes to Graves for:

'Shut up, Renee.'

:mj4


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

My name is Mister Abigail and this is my third week of not watching RAW.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Didnt like the Burn it Down Remix especially when it hits middle of the rythem. Sounds so bad.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin opening segment
> 
> ...


Man you must be really positive to have so many positives..:laugh: While Raw wasnt the shit show of two weeks ago, we did start off with Vince burying his own show saying how shit it was :laugh: .. Overall, I thought this was yet another mediocre Raw as well...Nothing worth watching and totally skippable


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought this week was far better than the last few :shrug I'm also not a big fan of Smackdown and just roll my eyes when people act like it's the greatest show ever (they must not have watched that awful Thanksgiving episode of it lol).

The opening promo was great, the main event was great and Dean cut a good non goofy promo this week. I'm happy.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I didn't have a problem with the show this week. Much better than the past 2 weeks. Monday Night Football was a snoozefest so didn't have anything else to watch.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It was a solid step in the right direction. I wanna be optimistic but, well, you know....

And :lmao at Apollo grabbing a handful of that Boss Box.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

HankHill_85 said:


> It was a solid step in the right direction. I wanna be optimistic but, well, you know....
> 
> And :lmao at Apollo grabbing a handful of that Boss Box.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

highlight of raw was when this forum would get over 500 pages


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was not impressed with the first few segments. It all reeked of desperation and was practically begging to create "buzz". We had Seth acknowledging how piss poor RAW has been only to lay the blame on Corbin. Vince attempting a mea culpa of sorts in the hopes that the sheep will forgive his excesses. Please don't stop watching us. :lol Great endorsement of your product. We sucked but we'll be good from now on. :heston

The shameless exploiting of Neidhart's death was another attempt to show how edgy they are. Oh yeah, Montreal Screwjob was mentioned. :Hall The tag title change was so random and another desperate effort to get us talking. 

It all felt like let's hotshot everything and maybe people won't change the channel. Monday Night MEH.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> *I was not impressed with the first few segments. It all reeked of desperation and was practically begging to create "buzz". We had Seth acknowledging how piss poor RAW has been only to lay the blame on Corbin. Vince attempting a mea culpa of sorts in the hopes that the sheep will forgive his excesses. Please don't stop watching us. :lol Great endorsement of your product. We sucked but we'll be good from now on.* :heston
> 
> The shameless exploiting of Neidhart's death was another attempt to show how edgy they are. Oh yeah, Montreal Screwjob was mentioned. :Hall The tag title change was so random and another desperate effort to get us talking.
> 
> *It all felt like let's hotshot everything and maybe people won't change the channel. Monday Night MEH.*


 THIS!

The show itself wasn't bad in isolation, but it's a go home and lacked from top to bottom and did absolutely nothing for me in terms of interest for Raw's TLC matches. 

I think it's best not to even bother watching anymore. Watching this rubbish makes my head hurt.

The sad thing is some people bought into these cosmetic changes to create buzz, the stories as a whole are still pathetic across the board and there was no big or major angles on the go home to truly get fans buzzing for TLC. Instead we got two random TLC matches a week from the PPV fpalm

I was looking for something to grab me, nothing did. I couldn't care less about any of Raw's matches for the show. They could have easily ended the show with a hot segment between Dean and Seth which set up a ladder match, but nope lets give the fans random matches which make little sense instead of actual story telling to get fans interested for Sunday...


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> THIS!
> 
> The show itself wasn't bad in isolation, but it's a go home and lacked from top to bottom and did absolutely nothing for me for Raw's TLC matches.
> 
> I think it's best not to even bother watching anymore, watching this rubbish makes my head hurt.


It was a go home show ?? :laugh::laugh: Damn i forgot about that and called the show mediocre ..Guess who will not be tuning into watch TLC then :jet4:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

shadows123 said:


> It was a go home show ?? :laugh::laugh: Damn i forgot about that and called the show mediocre ..Guess who will not be tuning into watch TLC then :jet4:


 That's the point everyone is missing, this was the fucking go home show and there was absolutely no real story pushing segments. The PPV is this damn Sunday and they did fuck all thinking a few stip matches would be enough to make up for the last few horrid Raws.

Fuck right off with that shit, they need to cool down on the matches. Focus on actually telling stories and writing better characters which fans can get invested in and follow their journeys. Leave the matches for PPVs.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Kudos to WWE for ignoring Dynamite Kid.

- Vic


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Outside of the TLC match and the Ruby segment the show was pretty average.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of this week's RAW include the opening segment where Rollins straight up clowns RAW on the stupid segments us poor WWE Universe have been forced to watch. And the amount of screen time Baron Corbin has been getting too. We got new Tag Team Champs already in Roode and Gable? What a lackluster reign the Authors of Pain had. I was starting to check out Ruby Riot in her promo against Natalya. She's growing on me. Speaking of checking out, how about Apollo Crews getting a handful on Sasha Banks' um, groin area before he tossed her onto Jinder Mahal and the Singh Bros. Lastly, we had a TLC Match for the IC Title as a main event which was cool to me. Great match between Rollins/Corbin with Rollins sending the fans home happy. Much better show than we saw the last few weeks.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Major improvement over last week


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I thought this week was far better than the last few :shrug I'm also not a big fan of Smackdown and just roll my eyes when people act like it's the greatest show ever (they must not have watched that awful Thanksgiving episode of it lol).
> 
> The opening promo was great, the main event was great and Dean cut a good non goofy promo this week. I'm happy.


I realize who you’re a fan of. But just because Seth cut a third rate Punk promo from back in the day that won’t lead anywhere and Ambrose didn’t completely embarrass himself doesn’t mean it was good. Smackdown isn’t great, but it’s miles ahead of whatever the fuck Raw is nowadays.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Likeability is most often built in WWE babyfaces by channeling/echoing the honest thoughts and feelings of their audience.

Vince picking Rollins as the vehicle through which fans are supposed to go “yes, this guy thinks like me” is actually a pretty significant sign that Seth is being trialled as Vince’s interim FOTC now.

I think a lot of people are missing that tonight’s Raw was the first week Seth Rollins was positioned as FOTC in every WWE way.

- opening segment + closing segment 
- 4th wall promo to show fans he’s like them
- commentators prepared with likeable excuses for him kicking Slater for example, and repeatedly framing him as the locker room leader 
- various particular phrases I notice Vince used to use to imply Roman Reigns is the top guy

It felt very much like how Vince portrays Roman in his ubiquitous but otherwise subtle ways


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don’t get why they have Rollins expose the show for being shit without having something different in store. They followed it up with a Nattie promo, a Nia promo, Dean standing awkwardly watching a ten minute video, Apollo Crews still having a job, etc.


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

Seth's opening promo lets us know that the WWE hears the fans (the die-hards). What they choose to do with this will be interesting.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

There is absolutely no way that Apollo Crews didn't put his hand/fingers into the Sasha's groin area unintentionally. He probably read the script for the spot, and deviously thought that that would have been the perfect time to make that move lol.

Hopefully that didn't cause him any backstage heat.


----------



## allanzurk (Dec 11, 2018)

I just love Alexa , the way she is..!!!


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I don’t get why they have Rollins expose the show for being shit without having something different in store.


For the same reason the show sucks on a weekly basis in general, they’re creatively bankrupt. There is nothing novel or interesting about worked shoots. It’s been done for 20 years, and each time it dies on the vine because you have nowhere to go with that approach. There’s no payoff. At the end of the day things have to be settled in a fake wrestling match. It’s just another shortcut that they’re using because they have no earthly idea how to actually put together a quality product.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

I found the Rollins ´s opening promo just stupid. You should never tell your audience that your show is bad. It´s just bad business. And the cherry on the cake was putting the blame on Corbin for how Raw sucked. The guy is not responsible for his actual booking. He ´s just doing his job. Maybe he is a bad performer but putting the blame for the bad shows on him is just stupid. 
And to be honest, I think that Corbin has done his best work on the main roster in his Constable/Acting GM role.
It´s just that he should never have been presented as the main character on Raw or Smackdown. He is a midcarder at best but well he was better as a GM than Kurt Angle.

Rollins should have called out Corbin for his abuse of power on Raw and that´s it.
At least, the storilyne even bad, would have been consistent.
It´s exactly the same problem with the Roman´s promo on Brock being a part timer and him being there every nights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

allanzurk said:


> I just love Alexa , the way she is..!!!


Those leather pants she wears are quite...nice.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I shut this garbage off after Nattie's breakdown over her father's sunglasses. Nothing held my interest. I love Rollins but it's hard to care at this point about any of the angles on RAW.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Raw sucks because Roman isn't there is the narrative that they are pushing, lets be real we all know it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I watched Rollins promo, found the longer uncut version online as WWE's Youtube channel is a bit edited. Promo was pretty good, usual Rollins promo, very serviceable very safe, sounded very scripted. Just makes me miss CM Punk even more than anything.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The answer to the headline....No


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know if this question has been asked before, but I was very confused about the ending to the match between Corbin and Rollins.

Rollins kick Slater in the head knocking him out of the ring, Curve Stomps Corbin and climbs the ladder to get his title. But HOW can he win a match WITHOUT a referee to call the result? The only referee around was Slater WHO was anti Rollins and also been knocked out seconds before by a kick. So HOW can Rollins win a match without a referee??


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

68 pages

:heston


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

thaaang said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked before, but I was very confused about the ending to the match between Corbin and Rollins.
> 
> Rollins kick Slater in the head knocking him out of the ring, Curve Stomps Corbin and climbs the ladder to get his title. But HOW can he win a match WITHOUT a referee to call the result? The only referee around was Slater WHO was anti Rollins and also been knocked out seconds before by a kick. So HOW can Rollins win a match without a referee??


Even though Slater being the referee makes no sense for what I'm about to say, my interpretation of it is that he was just put there to screw Rollins, but he wasn't needed for the finish. A referee needs to be there to call a pinfall or submission, and you need a referee because a 3 count or a tap out is bound by the laws of subjectivity. There are various things that can happen that makes the call of a referee, who can see right up close the way nobody else can, necessary, like when somebody gets their shoulder up, or if a tap out was really a tap out or just an errant movement, or even what happens if a pinfall and a tap out occured at the same time.

A title being taken down from a hanger is not subjective, it's objective. There is no room to dispute the fact that the title was taken down. Therefore, the time keeper is perfectly capable of judging that the match has been won and can ring the bell of their own volition. The only scenario in which a referee could concievably be needed is if both competitors grabbed the belt at the same time, which never happens, but can just as easily be addressed by a GM.

If you don't like that explanation, they make up their own rules and don't think too hard about it because it doesn't matter.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

68 pages and mostly the same people posting over and over again lolols


----------

